# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Questionnaire sur qui sont les canards GW2

## ds108j

Topic pour se faire une idée de qui se trouve derrière les personnages de la guilde Insert Coinz.

----------


## lPyl

De répondre à quoi?

Y a pas de question  ::o: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mmm, le plus simple, ce serait d'aller sur le jeu, check la guilde et regarder qui s'est connecté récemment.
Là tu auras une représentation de la population de joueurs qui trainent sur le forum, ce qui n'est pas la même chose à mon sens.
Mumble/TS/jeu/forum, not the same my dearest frient !

----------


## ds108j

J'étais entrain de créer le questionnaire !  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 10h20 ---------- Previous post was at 10h20 ----------




> Mmm, le plus simple, ce serait d'aller sur le jeu, check la guilde et regarder qui s'est connecté récemment.
> Là tu auras une représentation de la population de joueurs qui trainent sur le forum, ce qui n'est pas la même chose à mon sens.
> Mumble/TS/jeu/forum, not the same my dearest frient !


Lee ! C'était pas ça ma question, mais maintenant avec le questionnaire tu comprendras mieux ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ton sondage m'a déprimé pour la journée  :tired:

----------


## ds108j

> Ton sondage m'a déprimé pour la journée


Désolé..........  ::'(: 

: patpat :

Edit : je me suis trompé en répondant en plus  ::P:  Quel boulet, j'ai bientôt 32 ans et j'ai répondu que j'étais entre 20 et 30 (djeuns dans ma tête)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il truque les données  ::o: 
Burn the Witch !

----------


## Anonyme32145

Bourdieu likes this.

----------


## Beanna

Meh... Comme Lee Tchii en fait.

----------


## Tigermilk

Putain je suis vieux en fait, c'est la première fois que je clic dans la catégories la plus agé  ::(:  

Bon ok j'ai 31, mais quand même !

----------


## ds108j

> Putain je suis vieux en fait, c'est la première fois que je clic dans la catégories la plus agé  
> 
> Bon ok j'ai 31, mais quand même !


1982 ou 1983 ? (premier cas pour moi)

----------


## Tygra

Il manque "étudiant" comme emploi je pense  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça n'a rien à voir mais je viens de réaliser qu'il y a quelques coins à Montpellier  ::o:

----------


## ds108j

> Il manque "étudiant" comme emploi je pense


En effet, j'ai vraiment gaffé en oubliant cette catégorie.

----------


## Tigermilk

> 1982 ou 1983 ? (premier cas pour moi)


1983

----------


## Tygra

> Ça n'a rien à voir mais je viens de réaliser qu'il y a quelques coins à Montpellier


Je suis à Montpellier jusqu'à .... demain matin. 
Je quitte mon job et je reprends les études, ailleurs. T'imagines même pas comme ça me fait chier de partir de Montpellier.
Si tu es en arrivance : have fun  :Emo:

----------


## NayeDjel

Vous êtes de la police monsieur ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En fait, je crois que ce topic va à l'encontre des règles du forum, un précédent topic dans le genre avait justement été clôturé dans cette section.


Je cite le message en question




> Vous voyez, c'est typiquement pour ça qu'on freine des quatre fers à chaque fois qu'un sous-forum devient nécessaire face à la popularité d'un jeu.
> 
> Donc on va le répéter, le sous-forum d'un jeu, c'est pour parler du jeu. Vous vous y étalez pour faire des topics choupis, genre "Upgrade du Slip de Foudre +8, qu'en pensez-vous?" et c'est très bien comme ça.
> Mais à partir du moment où vous voulez mettre le nez hors de cette thématique, vous vous mêlez à la populace. Et non, on ne vous laissera pas le choix, parce que si on commence à ouvrir des "Canard Café" World of Tanks, MOBA, Minecraft, Diablo, Elder Scrolls... et ben dans six mois vous êtes tous consanguin et le forum ne sera plus qu'un énorme labyrinthe.
> 
> Aller zou, on pose son verre de banga et on va danser avec les filles d'en face.

----------


## Kiyo

Bon moment pour faire ce sondage, ça m'aurait plus fait mal d'y répondre dans quelques semaines  ::ninja:: 



PS : je me rappelle de cette intervention de Kahn je crois, mais c'était différent, la question ici concerne uniquement les joueurs de gw2 et ça ne fait pas forcément doublon avec un autre topic sur des sections plus générales, je ne pense pas que ça pose le même souci.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça n'a rien à voir avec le topic des canards asociaux.
Quand gamestatistic fait son étude annuelle sur GW2, t'as pas KL qui débarque pour dire "hop hop, on ferme le topic".
Bah là c'est pareil.

Edit :
Bon, vu que ça part dans le "je partage ma vie comme dans le topic des canards asociaux", en effet, ça risque d'être lock.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je quitte mon job et je reprends les études, ailleurs. T'imagines même pas comme ça me fait chier de partir de Montpellier.
> Si tu es en arrivance : have fun


Ben moi c'est pareil, sauf que je quitte Nancy pour reprendre les études à Montpellier  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

C'est beau d'être encore étudiant  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ouais enfin dans mon cas, c'est un retour en arrière  :tired: 
Ils veulent que je me lève *POUR ALLER EN COURS* à 8 heures ! HUIT HEURES !  ::o:

----------


## Caf

Il y en a même qui se lèvent à 7h30.  ::o:

----------


## lPyl

Ptain c'est tôt pour étudier.

Enfin ça reste moins tôt que l'heure de se lever pour aller au boulot  :tired:

----------


## Tygra

> Ben moi c'est pareil, sauf que je quitte Nancy pour reprendre les études à Montpellier


Tu viens où/faire quoi ?
(I feel you, faudra que je sois en cours à 9h ... en région parisienne  :Emo: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

> (I feel you, faudra que je sois en cours à 9h ... en région parisienne )


*patpat*
Montpellier 2, des stats, enfin, si tout va bien.

Et j'ai édité. Me lever à 8 heures, j'aimerai bien  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

A toi les beaux bâtiments du campus de l'UM2  ::ninja:: 
(Habite en centre ville, Montpellier est tout petit, tu seras pas loin de la fac  :;):  )

----------


## Snydlock

> Enfin ça reste moins tôt que l'heure de se lever pour aller au boulot


Faut avoir le bon boulot.  ::trollface::

----------


## lPyl

> Faut avoir le bon boulot.


Il est bien mon boulot  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Kiyo

Non mais ce n'est pas parce que 2 te disent que ton topic risque d'être éventuellement fermé qu'il doit l'être effectivement. Quand bien même certains te "modobelleraient", ce n'est pas dit que les modérateurs le jugent hors charte et dans le pire des cas ils le fermeront juste, tu ne risques de toute façon rien à le laisser ouvert.

Je le redis, ce qui avait posé problème dans le cas précédent c'était que c'était un pur doublon d'un topic du canard café, un peu comme si tu avais créé un topic cinéma ou série ici. Là au vu du sujet la localisation me semble justifiée.

----------


## purEcontact

Si j'ai edit pour dire que ça risquait d'être lock, c'est simplement parce que les canards commencent à parler de leur vie genre "Ouais, moi j'fais mes études là et toi ? Ah ton job est là ? C'est cool, ton chien va bien ? Ah ouais ? Oh merde !".

----------


## Beanna

C'est assez spectaculaire cette propension à créer systématiquement des polémiques et à argumenter sur des sujets simplissimes et innocents. C'est plus fort que vous on dirait.
Vous voulez qu'on fasse un doodle pour savoir s'il faut fermer le topic immédiatement ou dans deux semaines ?  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> C'est assez spectaculaire cette propension que j'ai à alimenter systématiquement des polémiques et à argumenter sur des sujets simplissimes et innocents. C'est plus fort que moi on dirait.


 :tired:

----------


## Kiyo

Non là ce qui est impressionnant c'est plutôt la propension à crier à la polémique ou au pseudo drama au moindre petit post juste pour.... bah en fait je ne comprends pas ce qui motive cette attitude....

Il n'y a pas polémique, juste deux remarques qui ont apparemment fait craindre à ds d'être hors charte d'où sa demande de fermer son topic. Mon post pour lui conseiller de voir ça plutôt avec les modo plutôt que de fermer son topic parce que perso je le trouve sympa ce tit topic. Voilà, rien de plus, rien de moins.

----------


## Hasunay

@Kiyo

Ah mais pour comprendre ça c'est assez simple, il suffit de se référer au résultat du sondage " Célibataire 56,76%"  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Si j'ai edit pour dire que ça risquait d'être lock, c'est simplement parce que les canards commencent à parler de leur vie genre "Ouais, moi j'fais mes études là et toi ? Ah ton job est là ? C'est cool, ton chien va bien ? Ah ouais ? Oh merde !".


C'était tellement évident que c'est ce qui allait se produire.
Note que j'ai répondu au sondage de ds avant de me faire la reflexion que ça allait devenir/était déjà limite hors charte.

----------


## gnouman

> Bon ok j'ai 31, mais quand même !


Jeune con  ::trollface::

----------


## mrFish

Je ne suis plus dans la guilde. Vous ne saurez donc pas si je suis célib' mesdames.

----------


## Caf

J'ai modobel ce topic ! C'est une sandale infâme que de voir ce type de sujet apparaitre dans cette section et, un véritable pied de nez à la modération !

----------


## Maximelene

Y'en a plein qui ont pas renseigné leur statut de couple !  ::P: 

Genre moi, j'ai cru qu'il y avait que deux catégories de réponse.  :tired:

----------


## MonsieurLuge

Allez, on ferme.

----------

